# Anyone else gonna watch the new adaptation of Berserk on Crunchyroll?



## ProxFox (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm pumped for all the fucked up shit, with minimal censorship.


----------



## Tao (Apr 12, 2016)

I didn't know they were making a new one! How far is it going? Because I am really ready for a Berserk adaption that goes into post-Eclipse stuff.


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 12, 2016)

Tao said:


> I didn't know they were making a new one! How far is it going? Because I am really ready for a Berserk adaption that goes into post-Eclipse stuff.



I think they're gonna do the whole thing. There is a teaser on YouTube but I'd almost advise against watching it. They did not pick a good looking scene to showcase first.

The show is in the same CGI style as the movies were so it's the same 'it looks really weird when there isn't much happening but action scenes look good' deal.


----------



## Tao (Apr 12, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> I think they're gonna do the whole thing. There is a teaser on YouTube but I'd almost advise against watching it. They did not pick a good looking scene to showcase first.
> 
> The show is in the same CGI style as the movies were so it's the same 'it looks really weird when there isn't much happening but action scenes look good' deal.



Oh sweet, that style looks good in battles. I'm totally ready to see Skull Knight and Puck and especially Serpico. I just hope that the manga finishes sometime in my life. It only took like 4 years for them to get off of that boat.


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 12, 2016)

Tao said:


> Oh sweet, that style looks good in battles. I'm totally ready to see Skull Knight and Puck and especially Serpico. I just hope that the manga finishes sometime in my life. It only took like 4 years for them to get off of that boat.



Yeah I'm worried there will be a lot of filler if they don't wanna run out of story


----------



## Tao (Apr 12, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> Yeah I'm worried there will be a lot of filler if they don't wanna run out of story



Yeah, I hope not. I just really want to see Griffith get slapped around by Guts at some point.


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 12, 2016)

Tao said:


> Yeah, I hope not. I just really want to see Griffith get slapped around by Guts at some point.


Not gonna lie I just kinda wanna see that rape horse animated


----------

